# Injectable Superdrol Question



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

I plan a cycle with injectable Superdrol (Methasterogen 40). One ml contains 40mg, so i must inject 0,5ml (20mg) ed for three weeks. At which time i must inject daily?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

is this a PH?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

No superdrol is a steroid on its own, it needs no conversion


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

It's name suggests it's methylated, which is totally pointless as by jabbing you bypass the liver anyway.

It's masteron you should be looking at.


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

No it works definitly.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gunni_Sta said:


> No it works definitly.


lol then you tell us how it should be taken :confused1:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not sure what the point of injecting superdrol is. It's a methylated steroid designed to withstand metabolism (i think half life is 6-8 hrs) and it would make a lot more sense to just inject masteron which wont have to be injected daily.


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

My question was about the exactly time per day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

23 minutes past 4


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Whenever you feel like it, although with such a short half life you'd want to be injecting multiple times daily really.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> 23 minutes past 4


Lol that's broscience everyone knows it's 0844.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Id go with 1 hour pre workout like injectable dbol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> 23 minutes past 4


am or pm?


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

I meant exactly when to inject, because the half-life of Superdrol (Methasteron)?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

xpower said:


> Id go with 1 hour pre workout like injectable dbol


This


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

xpower said:


> Id go with 1 hour pre workout like injectable dbol


im wondering how effective this would be. superdrol isnt particularly androgenic


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

ok and on non-training days?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

m118 said:


> im wondering how effective this would be. superdrol isnt particularly androgenic


True ,but best I can come up with lol


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

xpower said:


> True ,but best I can come up with lol


fair call.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

The injectable form of Superdrol is Masteron, surely? Are you sure it's not just a PH in liquid form which some companies sell with a liquid syringe lol. Don't inject that...


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

No its Methasteron in injectable version...not Masteron!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Gunni_Sta said:


> No its Methasteron in injectable version...not Masteron!


What lab makes it?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Gunni_Sta said:


> No its Methasteron in injectable version...not Masteron!


im failing to see the point of using it.

1: It wasn't designed to be injected so there is next to no info on this preparation (which is why you're stumped)

2: when taken orally, it has a relatively short half life and so this would necessitate taking this at least 1x/day everyday otherwise you're effectively pulsing it.

3: people run oral SD without problems up to 30mg/day for 3-4 weeks. would it not be easier and more productive to just do this?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Why not use a real steroid instead of fvcking around with something no-one knows about?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Why not use a real steroid instead of fvcking around with something no-one knows about?


...it is a real steroid.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> ...it is a real steroid.


I think he means a half decent one lol like test


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> I think he means a half decent one lol like test


You saying Superdrol is a crap steroid?

You can't compare any oral to testosterone.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> You saying Superdrol is a crap steroid?
> 
> You can't compare any oral to testosterone.


Im saying orals in genreal are crap. Tell op to get on test if hes going to jab anything


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Im saying orals in genreal are crap. Tell op to get on test if hes going to jab anything


Good idea. I think you should tell him though.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> You saying Superdrol is a crap steroid?
> 
> *You can't compare any oral to testosterone*.


Valid point, but the OP wants to inject it


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Good idea. I think you should tell him though.


No way he must be huge if hes on ph's


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Injectible superdrol was one of the things on my wish list, I can't believe somebody has actually done it! Which lab makes it?

Superdrol is methyl masteron, just like dianabol is methyl boldenone.

From a chemistry point of view, when you 17a methylate a steroid, you do 4 things to it:-

1. It becomes orally available, because it can survive liver "first pass", but

2. It does this at the expense of stress on your liver.

3. You make it much more potent, and less likely to be "bound" by SHBG

4. You make it more androgenic

Methyl masteron is much more potent than dianabol, but with less estrogeny sides. its actually quite an old steroid, researched in the 60s, but because it was never marketed as a pharmaceutical or prescribed by doctors, it slips through a legal loophole. It definitely is a steroid though, and a good one.

The main problem with superdrol is that its in that legal "prohormone" grey area, so its often used by complete newbies without PCT or accompanied by test - but its very strong, and fairly liver toxic, so cycles are usually 3 weeks.

First pass is like a full customs baggage check by your liver, complete with body cavity search. Methylation allows it to punch its way through customs. If you inject it, it slips quietly through the "nothing to declair" queue and misses liver first pass (between the gut and the bloodstream).

By injecting superdrol, it only goes through "second pass", which is like a quick passport check. Your liver assumes that stuff already in your blood has the proper visa papers, its not really ****d about stuff you inject.

I would also like to see another very strong, even more liver toxic designer steroid - methyl 1-test - made into an injectible.

Top of my wish list is still testosterone phenyl propionate - the goldilocks ester! For me, test prop is just a bit too quick, and test E too slow. phenyl prop has a half-life about twice as long as prop. I've used nandrolone phenyl prop, and I know that testosterone phenyl prop exists because its part of the classic sustanon blend. I wish someone would sell it on its own.

If I could, I'd have phenyl prop everything.


----------



## fuuuuuuark255 (Aug 29, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I ".
> 
> First pass is like a full customs baggage check by your liver, complete with body cavity search. Methylation allows it to punch its way through customs. If you inject it, it slips quietly through the "nothing to declair" queue and misses liver first pass (between the gut and the bloodstream).
> 
> ...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

So injectible S.D needs to be injected every day? Couldn't they add an ester onto it to make it so it would only need to be jabbed once a week? Or is that not possible?


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

It is manufactured by United Hardcore Pharmaceuticals.

"METHASTEROGEN 40"


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> is this a PH?


It's a very powerful steroid IMO, strength gains in 2-3 weeks are incredible. If my source did this I would certainly give it a try...


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

Is it better to run it with Testo E or Cyp?


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

m118 said:


> I'm not sure what the point of injecting superdrol is. It's a methylated steroid designed to withstand metabolism (i think half life is 6-8 hrs) and it would make a lot more sense to just inject masteron which wont have to be injected daily.


Superdrol taken orally has a bioavailability of 50%. This value would be far higher if injected.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Matt2 said:


> Superdrol taken orally has a bioavailability of 50%. This value would be far higher if injected.


interesting. where did you find this % out?


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

m118 said:


> interesting. where did you find this % out?


William Llewellyn Anabolics 2009.

Methyldrostanolone (Superdrol)

Chemical Name(s):

2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol

2a,17a-dimethyl-etiocholan-3-one-17b-ol

Chemical Formula: C21H34O2

Molecular Weight: 318

CAS: NA

Q Qatio: 20

Anabolic #: 400

Androgenic #: 20

Oral Bioavailability: Estimated at 50%

AR Binding Affinity: NA

SHBG Binding Affinity: High

Half Life: ~8 hours

Legal Status (US): Not listed as a controlled substance

Average Dose:

10-30mg/day standalone

5-10mg/day when stacked


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

Superdrol = Methasterone


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Injectible superdrol was one of the things on my wish list, I can't believe somebody has actually done it! Which lab makes it?
> 
> Superdrol is methyl masteron, just like dianabol is methyl boldenone.
> 
> ...


Fantastic and informative, good work Zorrin!


----------

